# The Ultimate d20 Gamma World Thread



## Knightfall (Oct 28, 2008)

Okay, here's the idea...

Post anything and everything related to playing Gamma World using the d20 Modern rules. Material posted can be tied to the Gamma World campaign setting done by Arthaus, d20 Apocalypse, Omega World, your own homebrewed version of Gamma World, or a variant version of d20 Modern (i.e. Modern20).

This is a free for all thread. So, you can post pretty much anything (within the boundaries of EN World's own board rules). You can post insights about the Gamma World from actual game play as well as characters, creatures, communities, new tech ideas, and just about anything else you can think of.

If you already have threads related to Gamma World on EN World or a web site dedicated to Gamma World using d20 Modern then feel free to post a link here. If you have conversion guidelines for converting other game systems to d20 Gamma World (or vice versa) then feel free to post them (or link them) here as well. (Darwin's World, D&D 3.5, D&D 4e, Modern20, Mutants & Masterminds, True20, etc.)

Anyway, just looking to stir up some interest.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...e-your-vision-gamma-world-where-you-live.html


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 29, 2008)

By the way...

Does anyone have any errata for the d20 Modern version of Gamma World? Was there ever any official errata for the 6th Edition?


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 31, 2008)

I recently bought the Player's Handbook and Machines & Mutants hardcovers for the Arthaus version of Gamma World.

I was able to get the books for less than $50 (CAN) combined and the clerk at my FLUGS even paid the tax for me. I knew ahead of time that there were issues regarding these books, so I'm not put off by the errors in them.

Still, if I get the Gamemaster's Guide, I'll likely have to order it and pay full price for it. So the question becomes, is the 6th Edition GMG worth getting?

Also... What's in it? Is it mostly setting? And, what about the other sourcebooks for 6th Edition? Are any of those any good? My FLUGS has the Cryptic Alliances book, so I'm seriously considering buying that one.

FYI... I'm trying to get a copy of Darwin's World 2, as well.


----------



## Brutorz Bill (Oct 31, 2008)

Knightfall1972 said:


> I recently bought the Player's Handbook and Machines & Mutants hardcovers for the Arthaus version of Gamma World.
> 
> I was able to get the books for less than $50 (CAN) combined and the clerk at my FLUGS even paid the tax for me. I knew ahead of time that there were issues regarding these books, so I'm not put off by the errors in them.
> 
> ...




  I recommend the DW 2 book if you can get it.  It is what GW6 should have been.  Also if your looking for old school Retro-clone Gammaesque goodness check out Mutant Future (It's free!).  
Later,
 Brutorz Bill


----------



## Tetsubo (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm a completionist, so I own the 6th edition. I thought the monster book had some good stuff in it at least. All the books can be cherry picked really. But over all they are very uneven.

DW2 is a good choice.

But if you have GW 4th edition, what else do you need?


----------



## Brutorz Bill (Nov 1, 2008)

Tetsubo said:


> I'm a completionist, so I own the 6th edition. I thought the monster book had some good stuff in it at least. All the books can be cherry picked really. But over all they are very uneven.
> 
> DW2 is a good choice.
> 
> But if you have GW 4th edition, what else do you need?





  I agree with you Tetsubo, GW 4th is the best official edition of GW that has come out so far.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 1, 2008)

Brutorz Bill said:


> I recommend the DW 2 book if you can get it.  It is what GW6 should have been.  Also if your looking for old school Retro-clone Gammaesque goodness check out Mutant Future (It's free!).
> Later,
> Brutorz Bill



Ah yes, Mutant Future.... I'd forgotten about that one. I have it somewhere on my hard drive. Thanks for the reminder.

FYI... I just bought a copy of d20 Apocalypse yesterday. There is some good stuff in it. I really like the Atomic Sunrise stuff.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 1, 2008)

Tetsubo said:


> I'm a completionist, so I own the 6th edition. I thought the monster book had some good stuff in it at least. All the books can be cherry picked really. But over all they are very uneven.



Yeah, I'm finding that the monster book has some great stuff in it. However, I've only browsed through it so far.

So, what exactly is in the 6th Edition GMG? I haven't been able to find any reviews on it or the Cryptic Alliances book.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 1, 2008)

*Gamma World Organizations*

*Cryptic Alliances* (as listed in Omega World mini-game)

Archivists
Brotherhood of Thought
Created, the
Followers of the Voice
Friends of Entropy
Healers
Iron Society
Knights of Genetic Purity (i.e Purists)
Radioactivists
Ranks of the Fit
Restorationists
Seekers
Zoopremacists
*d20 Menace Manual/d20 Apocalypse (i.e. Atomic Sunrise)*

Enforcers
Epoch Legion
Establishment, the
FEMA
Government of New Texas
Mutant Arm of Radillos, the
Nautilus Club
Six-Fingered Hand
Wasteland Marauders
*Gamma World Player's Handbook* (besides the CAs listed above)

Red Death, the
*Gamma World Cryptic Alliances & Unknown Enemies* (besides the CAs listed above)

Breeders
Cyclers
Elfivers
Gears
Incarnites
Peace Brigade
Programmers
Ruin Raiders
Steel Foes
Trionicons
Viragos


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 1, 2008)

*Alternate d20 Modern Classes*
Okay, I really don't like the classes as presented in the d20 Modern RPG. So, I'm interested in using alternate d20 modern class concepts for a 20 Gamma World campaign.

Specifically, I'm thinking of using not only the Explorer class from Omega World but retrofitting the classes compatible with D&D v.3.5, in the back of the GW PHB, into D20 Modern classes.

That would be five base classes -- Enforcer, Esper, Examiner, Explorer, and Scout. They'd only progress to 10 levels, of course. The special abilities for three of the v.3.5 classes would need to compacted into ten levels, which shouldn't be too hard. Here's what I'm thinking...

*Enforcer*
1. Talent
2. Bonus Feat
3. Talent
4. Bonus Feat
5. Talent
6. Bonus Feat
7. Talent
8. Bonus Feat
9. Talent
10. Bonus Feat

*Esper*
1. Psychic Power (feat)
2. Perfect Memory, Talent (added)
3. Empathy, Psychic Power (feat)
4. Talent (added)
5. Psychic Power (feat)
6. Intuition, Talent (added)
7. Psychic Power (feat)
8. Talent (added)
9. Psychic Power (feat)
10. Talent (added)

*Examiner*
1. Gadget, Savant
2. Bonus Feat (added)
3. Disaster Avoidance
4. Talent (added)
5. Exploit Weakness, Savant
6. Bonus Feat (added)
7. Adaptation
8. Talent (added)
9. Savant
10. Bonus Feat (added)

*Scout*
1. Track, Aware
2. Evasion
3. Sniper +1
4. Survival Expert +1
5. Bonus Feat OR Talent (added)
6. Increased Speed
7. Sniper +2
8. Survival Expert +2
9. Bonus Feat OR Talent (added)
10. Increased Speed

Just food for thought...


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 2, 2008)

*Enforcer*

*GAME RULE INFORMATION*
Enforcers have the following game statistics.

*Abilities*
Strength and Dexterity are the most important attributes for an Enforcer, to give the best bonuses to weapon use. Depending on the style of the Enforcer, any of Constitution, Charisma, or Wisdom can be the next important.

*Hit Die:* 1d10.

*Action Points*
Enforcers gain a number of action points equal to 5 + one-half their character level, rounded down, at 1st-level and every time they attain a new level in this class.

*Class Skills*
The Enforcer's class skills, and the key ability for each skill are as follows (see Chapter Two of the d20 Modern RPG for skill descriptions).

Climb (Str), Craft (metalworking, structural) (Int), Drive (Dex), Handle Animal (Cha), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (gossip, streetwise, tactics) (Int), Profession (Wis), Repair (Int), Ride (Dex), Speak Language (none), and Swim (Str).

Also, the starting occupation you select can provide you with additional class skills to choose from.
*Skill Points at 1st-level:* (3 + Int modifier) x 4.
*Skill Points at Each Additional Level:* 3 + Int modifier.​*Starting Feats*
In addition to the two feats all characters get at 1st-level (see Table 1–2 in the d20 Modern RPG), an Enforcer begins play with the Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency , Armor Proficiency (heavy), Armor Proficiency (light), and Armor Proficiency (medium) feats.







*CLASS FEATURES*
All the following are class features of the Enforcer class.

*Talents:* The Enforcer may select one talent at 1st-level, and another every two levels thereafter (3rd, 5th, 7th, and 9th). The talents for the Enforcer class are listed on page 236 of the Gamma World Player's Handbook.

The Enforcer may also select talents from the Strong Hero Talent Trees (pg. 21) and the Fast Hero Talent Trees (pgs. 23–24) from the d20 Modern RPG. The Enforcer may also select talents from the Strong As An Ox and Coordination Talent Trees from the Gamma World Player's Handbook.

*Bonus Feats:* At 2nd-level and every two levels thereafter (4th, 6th, 8th, and 10th), the Enforcer gains a bonus feat. These bonus feats must be chosen from the following list: Armor Proficiency (advanced) *, Blind-Fight, Combat Expertise (Improved Disarm, Improved Trip, Whirlwind Attack), Combat Martial Arts (Improved Combat Martial Arts, Advanced Combat Martial Arts), Combat Reflexes, Dodge (Agile Riposte, Mobility, Spring Attack), Exotic Firearms Proficiency, Exotic Melee Proficiency, Fight With Anything **, Improved Initiative, Mounted Combat **, Point Blank Shot (Double Tap, Precise Shot, Shot on the Run, Skip Shot), Power Attack (Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Sunder, Great Cleave), Quick Draw, Two-Weapon Fighting (Improved Two-Weapon Fighting, Advanced Two-Weapon Fighting), Weapon Finesse, Weapon Focus.

*This feat is detailed in the Gamma World Player's Handbook. **This feat is detailed in d20 Apocalypse.


----------



## Brutorz Bill (Nov 2, 2008)

Some interesting ideas there for sure.
I had forgotten there was a version for the 3.5 classes in the back of the GW Player's Handbook.

 GW 6 isn't a total loss.  I've made up some really interesting communities using the rules from the Cryptic Alliances book. Also I've found the Beastie book to be useful.
Thanks for posting.  I may just have to run a P.A. Campaign soon.  I haven't ran one in ages.
Thanks again,
 Bill


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 2, 2008)

Brutorz Bill said:


> Some interesting ideas there for sure.
> I had forgotten there was a version for the 3.5 classes in the back of the GW Player's Handbook.



Yeah, that material is great. It's an excellent basis for creating unique d20 Modern classes specific to Gamma World. In truth, the classes are already a mix of D&D v.3.5 and d20 Modern, so the conversion is turning out to be pretty easy.

I'll be starting the revision of the Esper sometime today.



Brutorz Bill said:


> GW 6 isn't a total loss.  I've made up some really interesting communities using the rules from the Cryptic Alliances book. Also I've found the Beastie book to be useful.



I was able to find a bit of preview of the Cryptic Alliances book on Amazon.com, and I'm pretty sure I want to get a copy of that book. The GW Gammaster's Guide seems less interesting for me after finally reading some reviews about it.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 3, 2008)

*Esper*

*GAME RULE INFORMATION*
Espers have the following game statistics.

*Abilities*
The prime requisite for Espers is Wisdom, for mental disciple. However, Espers must also be physically sturdy to survive the damaging feedback from their psionic powers, so Constitution is also vital to them as well.

*Hit Die:* 1d8.

*Action Points*
Espers gain a number of action points equal to 5 + one-half their character level, rounded down, at 1st-level and every time they attain a new level in this class.

*Class Skills*
The Esper's class skills, and the key ability for each skill are as follows (see Chapter Two of the d20 Modern RPG for skill descriptions).

Autohypnosis (Wis), Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Decipher Script (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Disguise (Cha), Escape Artist (Dex), Gather Information (Cha), Handle Animal (Cha), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (all skills, taken individually) (Int), Listen (Wis), Perform (Cha), Psicraft (Int) (modified), Sense Motive (Wis), Sleight of Hand (Dex), Spot (Wis), Treat Injury (Wis).

Also, the starting occupation you select can provide you with additional class skills to choose from.
*Skill Points at 1st-level:* (4 + Int modifier) x 4.
*Skill Points at Each Additional Level:* 4 + Int modifier.​*Starting Feats*
In addition to the two feats all characters get at 1st-level (see Table 1–2 in the d20 Modern RPG), an Esper begins play with the Simple Weapon Proficiency, Armor Proficiency (light), and Armor Proficiency (medium) feats.






*CLASS FEATURES*
All the following are class features of the Esper class.

*Psionics:* The Esper has access to a small number of psionic powers. The Esper starts with one power selected from the following list of Basic psionic powers: Precognition, Telekinesis, Telepathy.

If the Esper is a normal stock or pure-strain human then the character gains Psionic Potential as a bonus feat. If the Esper is a mutant then the character gains the major positive mutation Psychic Aptitude as a bonus mutation.

The Esper learns other psionic powers by using its psionic powers to accumulate advancement points. (See the Psionics section of _Chapter Three: FX_ (pgs. 128–133) in the _Gamma World Player's Handbook_ for more details.) In addition, whenever the Esper gains a new level in the Esper class, he/she gains 2d4 additional advancement points. The Esper can use these advancement points to help him/her learn new Intermediate or Advanced psionic powers.

*Perfect Memory (Psi):* Starting at 2nd-level, the Esper can telepathically delve into his/her own minds, retrieving information. The Esper may make a Wisdom check (DC 15) to perfectly recall something he/she perceived at any point in the past. This is a psi-like ability.

*Talents:* The Esper may select one talent at 2nd-level, and another every two levels thereafter (4th, 6th, 8th, and 10th). The Esper select talents from the Tough Hero Talent Trees (pgs. 24–25) and the Dedicated Hero Talent Trees (pgs. 28–29) from the d20 Modern RPG. The Esper may also select talents from the Cast Iron Stomach and Zeal Talent Trees from the Gamma World Player's Handbook.

*Psionic Advancement:* The Esper automatically gains an additional Basic psionic power at 3rd-level, and another every two levels thereafter (5th, 7th, 9th). The Esper doesn't need to use advancement points to learn a new Basic psionic power. The Esper has the option to forgo learning a  new power in order to gain a bonus of 15 advancement points to help him/her learn new Intermediate or Advanced psionic powers.

*Empathy (Psi):* Starting at 5th-level, if the Esper spends one minute observing a target, he/she gains a deep insight into the target's perceptions and attitudes. This understanding gives the Esper an insight bonus equal to his/her Wisdom modifier on all Bluff, Diplomacy, Handle Animal, Intimidate, Perform, and Sense Motive checks when dealing with the target. This is a psi-like ability.

*Intuition (Psi):* Starting at 8th-level, the Esper can sense impending threats. The GM should  make a Will save (DC 15) to see if the Esper character detects the approach of enemies or other upcoming dangers. If the check is successful, the Esper has advanced warning for one round. He/she merely senses the approach of danger and has no special insight into the source of the threat. This is a psi-like ability.


----------



## Simon Atavax (Nov 3, 2008)

Knightfall1972 said:


> I recently bought the Player's Handbook and Machines & Mutants hardcovers for the Arthaus version of Gamma World.
> 
> I was able to get the books for less than $50 (CAN) combined and the clerk at my FLUGS even paid the tax for me. I knew ahead of time that there were issues regarding these books, so I'm not put off by the errors in them.
> 
> ...




The mechanics of the books are terrible.  The flavor text, monster descriptive text, and campaign/setting ideas are simply superb.  The books--al six--are well worth it just for that alone. 

Lately I've been dreaming about running 1st edition Gamma World.  We'll see what comes of that . . .


----------



## Simon Atavax (Nov 3, 2008)

Knightfall, just a quick question: are you actually running, or at least starting up, a d20 Modern Gamma World game up there in Edmonton? Or is this thread more about bouncing around ideas "in hopes of"?


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 3, 2008)

Simon Atavax said:


> Knightfall, just a quick question: are you actually running, or at least starting up, a d20 Modern Gamma World game up there in Edmonton? Or is this thread more about bouncing around ideas "in hopes of"?



It's more about bouncing ideas around and game development. I'm taking night classes right now, so I'm a little short on time for gaming. I'm more likely to start up a play by post game but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 3, 2008)

*Examiner*

*GAME RULE INFORMATION*
Examiners have the following game statistics.

*Abilities*
Intelligence is the prime requisite for an Examiner. All of the other abilities can be useful, but it is the Examiner's intellect that drives him.

*Hit Die:* 1d6.

*Action Points*
Examiners gain a number of action points equal to 5 + one-half their character level, rounded down, at 1st-level and every time they attain a new level in this class.

*Class Skills*
The Examiner's class skills, and the key ability for each skill are as follows (see Chapter Two of the d20 Modern RPG for skill descriptions).

Computer Use (Int), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Decipher Script (Int), Demolitions (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Disable Device (Int), Drive (Dex), Forgery (Int), Gather Information (Cha), Handle Animal (Cha), Investigate (Int), Knowledge (all skills, taken individually) (Int), Navigate (Int), Perform (Cha), Profession (Wis), Read/Write Language (none), Repair (Int), Research (Int), Search (Int), Speak Language (none), Treat Injury (Wis).

Also, the starting occupation you select can provide you with additional class skills to choose from.
*Skill Points at 1st-level:* (8 + Int modifier) x 4.
*Skill Points at Each Additional Level:* 8 + Int modifier.​*Starting Feats*
In addition to the two feats all characters get at 1st-level (see Table 1–2 in the d20 Modern RPG), an Examiner begins play with the Simple Weapon Proficiency, Armor Proficiency (light), and Armor Proficiency (medium) feats.






*CLASS FEATURES*
All the following are class features of the Examiner class.

*Gadget:* The Examiner begins play with an extra piece of equipment chosen by the GM. The Examiner initially has no idea what the device does and must discover its properties through analysis.

*Savant (Ex):* The Examiner's understanding of science improves over time. The Examiner gains a +1 insight bonus on skill checks with any one of the following skills: Computer Use, Craft, Disable Device, Knowledge, Repair, or Research. Every four levels, the Examiner may select another skill to receive a bonus, and the bonus of all other savant skills increase by one.

*Bonus Feats:* At 2nd-level and every four levels thereafter (6th and 10th), the Examiner gains a bonus feat. These bonus feats must be chosen from the following list: Builder, Expert Scrounger *, Gearhead, Nanotech Attunement **, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Shrewd Bargainer *, Studious, Surface Vehicle Operation, Surgery, Tech Familiarity: Advanced **, Tech Familiarity: Pre-War **, Thrifty Mechanic *.

*This feat is detailed in d20 Apocalypse. **This feat is detailed in the Gamma World Player's Handbook.

*Disaster Avoidance (Ex):* Through diligent practice, the Examiner has learned not to pull pins and press red buttons when they can avoid it. Starting at 3rd-level, the Examiner may accept a -6 penalty on a Knowledge or Craft check to ensure that the device he is working with will not explode or do anything else unexpected should he/she fail the check.

*Talents:* The Examiner may select one talent at 4th-level, and another at 8th-level. The Examiner select talents from the Smart Hero Talent Trees (pg. 26–27) from the d20 Modern RPG. The Examiner may also select talents from Tech Savant Talent Tree from the Gamma World Player's Handbook.

*Exploit Weakness (Ex):* Starting at 5th-level, the Examiner is skilled at finding weakness and flaws in his/her opponent's fighting style. The Examiner may make an Intelligence check (DC 15). If the Examiner succeeds, he/she may use his/her Intelligence bonus instead of his/her Strength or Dexterity modifier on attack rolls for the duration of the fight.

*Adaptation (Ex):* Starting at 7th-level, the Examiner suffers only a -2 penalty when using weapon types he/she is not proficient with.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 3, 2008)

The Explorer from Omega World is next. But not tonight.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 6, 2008)

*Gamma World Mail Group*
gammaworld : Gamma World Mail Group


----------



## Achan hiArusa (Nov 8, 2008)

Makes me want to revisit my old Gamma World conversion.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 9, 2008)

*Explorer*

*GAME RULE INFORMATION*
Explorers have the following game statistics.

*Abilities*
Explorers can make use of good scores in any abilities.

*Hit Die:* 1d10.

*Action Points*
Explorers gain a number of action points equal to 5 + one-half their character level, rounded down, at 1st-level and every time they attain a new level in this class.

*Class Skills*
The Explorer's class skills, and the key ability for each skill are as follows (see Chapter Two of the d20 Modern RPG for skill descriptions) includes the following skills plus 8 additional skills of the player's choice.

Handle Animal (Cha), Listen (Wis), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis).

Also, the starting occupation you select can provide you with additional class skills to choose from.
*Skill Points at 1st-level:* (4 + Int modifier) x 4.
*Skill Points at Each Additional Level:* 4 + Int modifier.​*Starting Feats*
In addition to the two feats all characters get at 1st-level (see Table 1–2 in the d20 Modern RPG), an Explorer begins play with the Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, and Armor Proficiency (light) feats.







*CLASS FEATURES*
All the following are class features of the Explorer class.

*Bonus Feats:* At 1st, 3rd, 4th, 7th, 8th, and 10th-level, the Explorer gains a bonus feat. These bonus feats can be selected from the d20 Modern RPG hardcover, the d20 Apocalypse sourcebook, and the Gamma World Player's Handbook.

For any feat that duplicates another feat's function consider a feat in the Gamma World Player's Handbook to be primary, a feat in the d20 Modern RPG hardcover to be secondary, and a feat in the d20 Apocalypse sourcebook to be tertiary.

The GM has final say regarding which feats are available for his/her campaign.

*Saving Throws:* The Explorer has one good saving throw, one middle saving throw, and one bad saving throw, which are assigned to the character's three types of saving throws by the player.

*Talents:* The Explorer may select one talent at 2nd-level, and one additional talent at 5th, 6th, and 9th-level). The Explorer's talents are selected from any two of the d20 Modern RPG's Hero classes Talent Trees, which must be decided upon at 2nd-level.

For example, Diana decides that she wants her Explorer to be quick of mind and quick of body. Therefore, her Explorer can choose talents from any of the Talent Trees for the Fast Hero and Smart Hero from the d20 Modern RPG as well as the Coordination Talent Tree and Tech Savant Talent Tree from the Gamma World Player's Handbook.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 9, 2008)

Achan hiArusa said:


> Makes me want to revisit my old Gamma World conversion.



Glad to be of service. I'll be doing the Scout from the GW PHB next. After that I'll likely be doing two (or maybe three) new classes based on the Alternity RPG -- Diplomat and Tech Op.

If I do three, then the third class will be based on the Combat Spec. The Tech Op and Combat spec will have different names, however.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 9, 2008)

Someone from the Gamma World Mail Group pointed out this thread thread on WotC's mesageboards. - KF72

Walmart: Post Apocalypse - Wizards Community

Lots of of fun.


----------



## Achan hiArusa (Nov 9, 2008)

That's basically what I did.  I used the four character classes from GW 4e along with three of the four alternity base character classes (I nixed the Tech Op being that it was too close to the examiner and didn't include the Adept or the Mindwalker) and then added an adventurer class based on the 3e rules.  This was waaayyy before the S&S GW, it was almost right after 3.0 was first put out.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 9, 2008)

Achan hiArusa said:


> That's basically what I did.  I used the four character classes from GW 4e along with three of the four alternity base character classes (I nixed the Tech Op being that it was too close to the examiner and didn't include the Adept or the Mindwalker) and then added an adventurer class based on the 3e rules.  This was waaayyy before the S&S GW, it was almost right after 3.0 was first put out.



so, you're basically saying that great minds think alike. 

For me, my "Tech Op" will be a lot different from the Examiner; at least, I hope it will turn out to be different. I haven't really begun to think too much about the Alternity classes and how I want them to mesh with these d20 Modern GW classes.

BTW, I'd be interested in seeing how you did the Alternity classes in d20 format. I assume you still have them, correct?


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 9, 2008)

*Advanced Classes for Gamma World*

*d20 Modern RPG*

Bodyguard
Daredevil
Gunslinger
Infiltrator
Investigator (*)
Martial Artist
Negotiator
Personality (*)
Soldier
Techie (*)
* d20 Apocalypse recommends several changes for these advanced classes (pg. 60).

*d20 Apocalypse*

Lawbringer
Road Warrior
Salvager
*Gamma World Player's Handbook*

Cybercologist
Leader
Nanosmith
Prophet
Survivor
War Chief
*New Concepts*

Gamma Knight


----------



## Achan hiArusa (Nov 9, 2008)

Knightfall1972 said:


> so, you're basically saying that great minds think alike.
> 
> For me, my "Tech Op" will be a lot different from the Examiner; at least, I hope it will turn out to be different. I haven't really begun to think too much about the Alternity classes and how I want them to mesh with these d20 Modern GW classes.
> 
> BTW, I'd be interested in seeing how you did the Alternity classes in d20 format. I assume you still have them, correct?




It wasn't anything real inspiring: combat spec = fighter, free agent = rogue, and diplomat = noble (from SW).  I had a second diplomat variant for Masque of the Red Death D&D 2nd in which I used his ability to choose a second class (soldier = warrior's THAC0 but no multiple attacks, adept/mystic = cast spells as bard but had full penalties of parent class, tradesman = extra NWPs).

Somebody has almost the whole thing (except for Jameson's renaming of the classes) at:

Gamma World d20


----------



## sohel1 (Nov 9, 2008)

*you already have threads*

you already have threads related to Gamma World on EN World or a web site dedicated to Gamma World using d20 Modern then feel free to post a link here. If you have conversion guidelines for converting other game systems to d20 Gamma World (or vice versa) then feel free to post them (or link them) here as well. (Darwin's World, D&D 3.5, D&D 4e, Modern20, Mutants & Masterminds, True20, etc.)


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 9, 2008)

Achan hiArusa said:


> It wasn't anything real inspiring: combat spec = fighter, free agent = rogue, and diplomat = noble (from SW).  I had a second diplomat variant for Masque of the Red Death D&D 2nd in which I used his ability to choose a second class (soldier = warrior's THAC0 but no multiple attacks, adept/mystic = cast spells as bard but had full penalties of parent class, tradesman = extra NWPs).



Ahh, I see. The simplest of conversions. That works too.



Achan hiArusa said:


> Somebody has almost the whole thing (except for Jameson's renaming of the classes) at:
> 
> Gamma World d20



Okay, thanks for that link; it will make my work on the Alternity classes easier.



sohel1 said:


> you already have threads related to Gamma World on EN World or a web site dedicated to Gamma World using d20 Modern then feel free to post a link here. If you have conversion guidelines for converting other game systems to d20 Gamma World (or vice versa) then feel free to post them (or link them) here as well. (Darwin's World, D&D 3.5, D&D 4e, Modern20, Mutants & Masterminds, True20, etc.)



 ???


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 9, 2008)

*Alternity Careers as d20 Modern Classes​*
*Combat Spec (i.e Strongarm)* [based on Sammy Grimes Gamma World d20]
1. Talent, Improved Weapon Focus
2. Bonus Feat
3. Bonus Feat
4. Talent
5. Bonus Feat
6. Bonus Feat
7. Talent
8. Bonus Feat
9. Bonus Feat
10. Talent

*Diplomat* [based on Sammy Grimes Gamma World d20]
1. Acquire Contact, Adaptive Learning
2. Command +1
3. Inspire Confidence +1, Talent
4. Adaptive Learning, Bonus Feat
5. Acquire Contact, Command +2
6. Inspire Confidence +2
7. Adaptive Learning, Bonus Feat
8. Command +3, Talent
9. Acquire Contact, Inspire Confidence +1
10. Adaptive Learning

*Tech Op (i.e. Technophile)*
1. Accelerated Learning, Systems Familiarity
2. Bonus Feat
3. Talent
4. Bonus Feat
5. Talent, Systems Familiarity
6. Bonus Feat
7. Talent
8. Bonus Feat
9. Talent, Systems Familiarity
10. Bonus Feat


----------



## Achan hiArusa (Nov 9, 2008)

Knightfall1972 said:


> Ahh, I see. The simplest of conversions. That works too.
> 
> Okay, thanks for that link; it will make my work on the Alternity classes easier.




I had written conversions for Empire of the Petal Throne (luckily when Dr. Barker saw it, he gave me his blessing even though I didn't ask him first), Gamma World, Dark Sun, Oriental Adventures, and Masque of the Red Death shortly after 3.0 came out.  I also have a Ravenloft conversion which I never put out on the web.  I never finished the GW conversion since the mutations were going to be a lot of work because I had at the time 2nd, 3rd, 4th, and Alternity.  I have acquired 1st Edition and Metamorphosis Alpha since then.

Glad to help since I did the work about a decade ago (now I feel old) the work was fairly easy


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 10, 2008)

*Scout*

*GAME RULE INFORMATION*
Scouts have the following game statistics.

*Abilities*
Scouts need a good Dexterity score. A high Wisdom, Intelligence, and Constitution are all useful in the wild.

*Hit Die:* 1d8.

*Action Points*
Scouts gain a number of action points equal to 5 + one-half their character level, rounded down, at 1st-level and every time they attain a new level in this class.

*Class Skills*
The Scout's class skills, and the key ability for each skill are as follows (see Chapter Two of the d20 Modern RPG for skill descriptions).

Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Craft (Int), Disguise (Cha), Drive (Dex), Escape Artist (Dex), Gather Information (Cha), Handle Animal (Cha), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (earth and life sciences, streetwise, tactics, technology: archaic) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Perform (Cha), Pilot (Aerial Mount) (Dex), Profession (Wis), Ride (Dex), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str), Treat Injury (Wis), Tumble (Dex).

Also, the starting occupation you select can provide you with additional class skills to choose from.*Skill Points at 1st-level:* (6 + Int modifier) x 4.
*Skill Points at Each Additional Level:* 6 + Int modifier.​*Starting Feats*
In addition to the two feats all characters get at 1st-level (see Table 1–2 in the d20 Modern RPG), an Explorer begins play with the Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Armor Proficiency (light), and Armor Proficiency (medium) feats.






*CLASS FEATURES*
All the following are class features of the Scout class.

*Track:* The Scout gains Track as a bonus feat at 1st-level.

*Aware (Ex):* The Scout may add his/her base Will saving throw bonus on Listen and Spot checks to avoid surprise.

*Evasion:* The Scout gains Evasion as a bonus talent at 2nd-level.

*Sniper:* Starting at 3rd-level,  the Scout gains a +2 circumstance bonus on both attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons. This bonus increases to +4 at 7th-level.

*Survival Expert (Ex):* Starting at 4th-level, the Scout gains a +2 bonus on skill checks and Fortitude saving throws used to find shelter, to hunt for food, and to avoid damage due to exposure or disease. This bonus increases to +4 at 8th-level.

*Bonus Feats:* At 3rd-level and every two levels thereafter (5th, 7th, and 9th), the Scout gains a bonus feat. These bonus feats must be chosen from the following list: Acrobatic, Agile Riposte, Combat Reflexes, Defensive Martial Arts, Dodge, Double Tap, Elusive Target, Far Shot, Improved Initiative, Lightning Reflexes, Mobility, Nimble, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Quick Draw, Quick Reload, Shot on the Run, Skip Shot, Snap Shot *, Spring Attack, Survivalist *, Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Finesse, Whirlwind Attack. *These feats are detailed in the Gamma World Player's Handbook.

*Increased Speed (Ex):* The Scout's base land speed increases by 5 feet at 6th-level and then increases again by an additional 5 feet at 10th-level. This ability stacks with the talents from the Increased Speed Talent Tree.

*Talents:* The Scout may select one talent at 4th-level, and another every two levels thereafter (6th, 8th, and 10th). The Scout select talents from the Fast Hero Talent Trees (pg. 22–23) and the Dedicated Hero Talent Trees (pg. 28–29) from the d20 Modern RPG. The Scout may also select talents from the Coordination Talent Tree and the Zeal Talent Tree from the Gamma World Player's Handbook.


----------



## Kellri (Nov 10, 2008)

You can download from my blog - Mutant Manual II (new mutants, naturally) and the Scavenger's Field Guide (equipment, robots) and a few other odds and ends as well for GW 1/2. It's all pretty low-maintenance, so conversion shouldn't be much trouble.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 10, 2008)

Kellri said:


> You can download from my blog - Mutant Manual II (new mutants, naturally) and the Scavenger's Field Guide (equipment, robots) and a few other odds and ends as well for GW 1/2. It's all pretty low-maintenance, so conversion shouldn't be much trouble.



Yep, I already have those.


----------



## Evilusion (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice work Knight. Only problem you may have is converting some of the mutants powers over(if you use them at all). I guess it all depends on which editon you base the powers on.

Evilusion


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 12, 2008)

Evilusion said:


> Nice work Knight. Only problem you may have is converting some of the mutants powers over(if you use them at all). I guess it all depends on which editon you base the powers on.
> 
> Evilusion



I haven't really thought to much about converting over mutations and other mechanics. I want to get a solid base for character classes and races first. The one thing I don't like about GW 6th Edition is that it didn't include any mutated plants a character race options.

I definitely want that option.


----------



## Brutorz Bill (Nov 12, 2008)

I just read where the Darwin's World books are going to be made available in print.  I'm not a pdf kinda guy so for me this was great news.  I heartily recommend DW for d20 P.A. goodness. Even if you don't use the DW Campaign setting there is a ton of cool stuff to use.
Regards,
 Brutorz Bill


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 12, 2008)

Brutorz Bill said:


> I just read where the Darwin's World books are going to be made available in print.  I'm not a pdf kinda guy so for me this was great news.  I heartily recommend DW for d20 P.A. goodness. Even if you don't use the DW Campaign setting there is a ton of cool stuff to use.
> Regards,
> Brutorz Bill



I've been seriously trying to get a print copy of the Survivor's Handbook for DW2. I hadn't heard that the rest of the books were going print, however. Did you read this on RPGObjects' website?


----------



## Brutorz Bill (Nov 12, 2008)

Knightfall1972 said:


> I've been seriously trying to get a print copy of the Survivor's Handbook for DW2. I hadn't heard that the rest of the books were going print, however. Did you read this on RPGObjects' website?




I've got the DW2 hardcover and the Foundationists/Metal gods softcover (both currently oop).  Both are Great!  
Hopefully those and the entire line will be back in print soon.
  Here's the link with the print info. : RPGObjects
Good Gaming!
Bill


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 12, 2008)

Brutorz Bill said:


> I've got the DW2 hardcover and the Foundationists/Metal gods softcover (both currently oop).  Both are Great!
> Hopefully those and the entire line will be back in print soon.
> Here's the link with the print info. : RPGObjects
> Good Gaming!
> Bill



Yes, I want both those books and I want a printed copy of Terrors of the Twisted Earth. And thanks for the link.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 17, 2008)

I finally got around to cranking out my 10 page research paper for my night class. It's 99% done. hopefully I'll be able to get back to this thread and my Guardian Chronicles thread soon but don't quote me on that.

I have one more assignment for one class and at least four more for the other. Luckily, I only have one Final Exam and that isn't until the secondweek of December (I think).

Anyway, just letting you guys know what I've been doing.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 17, 2008)

Compiled first draft of new d20 Modern Gamma World core classes...


----------



## Evilusion (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok had to chance to read your write up Knightfall. Looks good to me, do you intend for those to be base classes or advance classes though?

*OK nevermind, I did not read close enough. Answer my own question.*

Evilusion


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 8, 2008)

Evilusion said:


> Ok had to chance to read your write up Knightfall. Looks good to me, do you intend for those to be base classes or advance classes though?
> 
> *OK nevermind, I did not read close enough. Answer my own question.*
> 
> Evilusion



Thanks for the praise, Evilusion. I'm hoping to get back to this thread after my final exam is over, which is this coming Thursday. I have an assignment due tonight and there is an (open book) in-class assignment tonight as well.

However, I'll likely be REALLY burnt out by Friday, so it might be a week (or so) before I'll be getting back into my role-playing projects. I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 24, 2008)

Gotta reopen this. I'm itching to reboot GW, and actually be able to play something!

So, you were talking about races? Races are key to GW, and that's a big design challenge that's significanly different from 3.5. In 3.5, the race takes a back seat to the class, tweaking it more than anything. In GW, though, I would argue that the reverse is true--the race defines you more than the class.

Just as a brainstorm, I'm thinking of dividing races into a few categories, based on how far mutated you are: Pure Strain, Stable Race, Mutant.

Pure Strain creatures are creatures that have not mutated and are hardier as a result. Humans are about the only playable PC race out of Pure Strain species (but hey, I'm not judging, I'm sure someone wants to play a monkey or something).

Stable Races are mutant races that have stabilized their mutations. Dabbers, Badders, Hissers, and the like. They can be mutated by radiation, but not much. They also have full communities of others of their race.

Mutants include everything else. They have the most variation in their mutations, can be plants or animals or people, and typically do not have large communities. Mutants might have one village, and that's it. They can quickly mutate in the face of radiation. 

How much mechanics do we need to define the differences between human, animal, and plant mutants? If we all agree that you can walk around, pick things up, and talk, does the rest change?


----------



## Evilusion (Dec 24, 2008)

The big problem is with the different races is how do convert them over to 3.5. If you look in the GW 4th edition book for the rule on mutated animals there is a large varations for stats.

What I did(may not be right) is to give PSH +2 to IN,CN and WIS. For Humaniods and Mutated Animals I just gave the +2 for any 2 stats. Of course this was a quick and easy method. Of course after that comes the mutations which is easy enough. Of course watch out for dual brain and duailty combos

Evilusion


----------



## GrolloStoutfoam (Dec 24, 2008)

I've just started a GW campaign as well.  All of the people I play with are only familiar with D&D (2nd ed & 3.5, young'uns all of them ).

One player is a mutated bear, we used the brown bear stats out of the 3.5 Monster Manual and I required him to take Heightened Intelligence.  That solved the ability to speak and manipulate objects.  Natural Attack and Heightened Smell came for free due to being a bear.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 30, 2008)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Gotta reopen this. I'm itching to reboot GW, and actually be able to play something!
> 
> So, you were talking about races? Races are key to GW, and that's a big design challenge that's significanly different from 3.5. In 3.5, the race takes a back seat to the class, tweaking it more than anything. In GW, though, I would argue that the reverse is true--the race defines you more than the class.



Well, I'm leaning towards using the races as detailed in the Gamma World Player's Handbook. However, those races could likely use some tweaks. I haven't really thought that far ahead yet. Machines & Mutants has some good "extra" races but I'm not sure which ones I want to use yet.

I like dabbers and hoops, so those two races will definitely be options for any d20 Modern-based Gamma World game I run.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 31, 2008)

In the meantime, I'm staring a GW 4e game right here. 

If you'd like to play a 10' tall superstrong invisible telepath with immunity to sonics, I've got one waiting for you right now, too.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 3, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> In the meantime, I'm staring a GW 4e game right here.
> 
> If you'd like to play a 10' tall superstrong invisible telepath with immunity to sonics, I've got one waiting for you right now, too.



Cool. I'll take a look at the thread, but I don't have any of the GW 4e references. I did have one or two of them at one point but sold them, a long time ago.

I'm more interested in playing Gamma World using Alternity or d20 Modern.


----------

